# Rope Knot tying skills



## Merlin (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi found a old post from someone wanting scout ideas from a few days ago and a old post asking about knots from October how many of you have a copy of the book The Ashley Book of Knots or The Ultimate encyclopedia of Knots ??? Or some other knot book in your gear And what one is it?? their are many good hand books to have with you. I have found knots to be a underrated skill.. Not only in my profession of being a electrician or my Volunteer work or under paid volunteer work on the SAR team. I do not believe that you can go through a day in your life without ever needing this skill even in the simplest form tell me what you think


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

All the knots and hitches I've ever used, I learned from my Boy Scout Handbook (almost 40 yrs ago), like overhand, square, slip, bowline, tautline, half-hitch, clove hitch, diamond hitch, sheepshank, sheetbend, fisherman's, and a few more that don't come to mind. 

I guess sailors and mountain climbers could come up with a few more, but that's more than just the basics. 
What else comes in handy?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

how about the 'timber hitch' didn't see that one listed


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

O6nop said:


> All the knots and hitches I've ever used, I learned from my Boy Scout Handbook (almost 40 yrs ago), like overhand, square, slip, bowline, tautline, half-hitch, clove hitch, diamond hitch, sheepshank, sheetbend, fisherman's, and a few more that don't come to mind...


Same here. AAMOF, I still have my Scout handbook. 

Tim


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

Never had much use for the timber hitch, but then I don't remember how to tie it!!  Used for dragging logs behind your mule or something.
Isn't there a barrel hitch, too?

Another good use of rope is the lashings. Don't make me go out to the garage and dig out my handbook, I think there were a couple types of lashings - for making structures and tripods and such. What are they? Parallel and cross or something... ?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I used to teach rock climbing. I used only a few knots for that. Since then I've had little use for knot tying.


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

I still use the overhand loop knot a lot to make loops at the end of a rope or twine that doesn't slip, and the half hitch (double half hitch) to secure a load or tying up bundles of newspaper or brush, etc. Still use slipknots occasionally. Also, sheetbend or fisherman's knot to make a longer rope out of two smaller ones. I also tie the bowline (learned how to do it one-handed, way back when) for no reason at all!.
The square knot is used in macrame', if you're into that
I tie my shoes and boots, still.

Canadian - did you use the Water knot a lot? I kept trying to get fast at that, but it's not so easy.
Technically, I think the loops used on the carabiner make a clove hitch, right?

Oh, and the lashing types are shear, diagonal and tripod lashings.

Looking through my handbook, I'm reminded about 'whipping' a rope to keep it from fraying, and splicing ropes. 

Wow, all you ever need to know!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

The only knots I used were...

The water knot can be used. I never used it that much.

The figure eight - all the time.
Figure eight loop - often.
The clove hitch - often. (good for equalizing loads when you don't have a cordolette. 
Girth hitch - all the time.
Double and Triple overhand knot - all the time.
Prusik Knot - when needed for ascending.
Munter Hitch - For belay in emergency situations. 

That's all you need for rock climbing.


----------



## TrailWalker (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a site that shows how to make different knots. They are animated and easy to follow.

Animated Knots by Grog


----------



## Arkansas_Ranger (Feb 9, 2009)

Merlin said:


> Hi found a old post from someone wanting scout ideas from a few days ago and a old post asking about knots from October how many of you have a copy of the book The Ashley Book of Knots or The Ultimate encyclopedia of Knots ??? Or some other knot book in your gear And what one is it?? their are many good hand books to have with you. I have found knots to be a underrated skill.. Not only in my profession of being a electrician or my Volunteer work or under paid volunteer work on the SAR team. I do not believe that you can go through a day in your life without ever needing this skill even in the simplest form tell me what you think


I was supposed to go to a SAR training and mock rescue this week (5 days worth), but it was cancelled due to damage from recent ice storms. Anyway, I mention this because I had been learning some knots prior to going as they'll be utilized in the exercise. Down here in south Arkansas it's almost pointless to learn fancy knots, but now that I'm finally doing the SAR deal it'll be required. I have always looked forward to being forced to learn them. In the past, I've given up since knots are hard for me to learn being that I'm not "handsy."


----------

